# Ubuntu 11.04 mit Linuxkernel 2.6.38-10 will nicht booten...



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. Juli 2011)

Heyho!
Wie der Titel schon sagt, hab ich seit jüngster Vergangenheit Probleme, was das Booten anbelangt...
Nach dem Patch, der den Linux-Kernel von 2.6.38-8 auf 2.6.38-10 geupdatet hat, friert mein PC beim Bootvorgang ein... naja, die Konsolen TTY1-4 funktionieren noch, aber er mach_einfach_nicht_weiter!...
Die letzte Zeile, die beim Bootvorgang noch angezeigt wurde, ist
"checking battery state"
danach kommt knallhart nichts mehr. Ich vermute aber, dass der Fehler eher am nicht-ausführen des nächsten Befehls hängt, denn bevor ich Plymouth deinstalliert habe, hat er mir da auch noch einen Fehler angezeigt...
("mountall: keine Verbindung zu Plymouth")
Mit dem Kernel 2.6.38-8 komme kann ich aber weiterhin problemlos booten und es läuft alles tipp-top...
hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2011)

Plymouth ist bei Ubuntu von vielem abhängig. Vielleicht hast du dir was zerschossen. Hast du versucht Plymouth wieder zu installieren?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (21. Juli 2011)

hmm... hab ich noch nicht. Aber ich denke, ich lass es einfach so, wie es ist. 2.6.38-8 läuft ja wunderbar und ist noch halbwegs aktuell...


----------

